# Coolpix L12 - Menu/Playback work, shooting screen is blank...



## darthsmozers (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a Nikon Coolpix L12 that is a few years old now, though it wasn't used much, as I'm writing this post long after the problem arose. I had the camera for about a year and a half when the problem began, but am now getting around to researching it :blushing:

The menus and playback all work fine. I can see menu options and view previous photos. But when taking a picture, I only get a black screen. However, the black screen is "live", so to speak, in that the battery icon, iso, and any other relevant icons are present, but its as if the lens isn't actually picking up anything other than blackness. I can snap the photo, and I even hear it try to autofocus or do something with the lens, and it saves, though only as a black image. 

So in a nutshell, the screen itself works, the shutter button works, the memory works, but the lens only sees blackness, thus only blackness is saved when snapping an image. 

Has anyone ever had this happen? It seemed to have happened suddenly, almost like something shorted out? (Poor lingo, I know).

I tried to research this at the time and found nothing. So now that I have discovered this forum, I thought I'd give it a shot.

Couldn't find a tech support forum, so thought I'd try here.  I am sorry if this isn't the right spot to post 

Thanks!


----------



## matfoster (Mar 10, 2010)

remove the lens cap.


----------



## darthsmozers (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't tell if that was a smart remark or not :er:, but the L12 doesn't have a lens cap.  Thanks.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 10, 2010)

just checking. i've left it on before on plenty of p&s cameras.
sorry - no other suggestions. it sounds busted.


----------



## darthsmozers (Mar 10, 2010)

lol sure does.  just wondering, technically speaking, what would have failed to produce those symptoms.  Thanks for trying though.  :thumbup:


----------



## matfoster (Mar 10, 2010)

it gives a blank/black jpeg. the lens cover does open up, yes? somewhere dead circuitry. maybe the sensor no longer sees or it doesn't send data to the camera's processor. how many megapixels is the camera and what is the KB filesize of the black jpeg?


----------



## darthsmozers (Mar 10, 2010)

matfoster said:


> it gives a blank/black jpeg. the lens cover does open up, yes? somewhere dead circuitry. maybe the sensor no longer sees or it doesn't send data to the camera's processor. how many megapixels is the camera and what is the KB filesize of the black jpeg?


 
Yes, lens comes out, sounds like its focusing, etc. Camera is 7 megapixels. Purchased in summer of 2007, used through October 2008 when the problem happened. Good question about the black jpg. Batteries are charging at the moment, will check tomorrow.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 10, 2010)

k.


----------



## blakjak8 (Mar 10, 2010)

I actually have the coolpix L12 but with no problems at all for 3 years.  Works great. I will try to replicate you problem if you would like...I probably can't get to it until the weekend though.  Got this thing called work that dominates my life. But it's better than the alternative some family and friends are experiencing.  Let me know.


----------



## blakjak8 (Mar 10, 2010)

just a quick look at the manual...try removing card and then format internal memory? Maybe it will reset something...is card in properly? I know these are simple and you may have tried already. try taking pics without a memory card, L12 has internal memory also so you should be able to record pics without a memory card installed. Are you in video mode? Mode selector is on the back, lower right corner. What type of batteries are you using? will try to post more troubleshooting from manual  when i can.


----------



## blakjak8 (Mar 10, 2010)

is it possible you have the exposure compensation set to underexpose the pics? This setting is not changed by turning camera on/off. It is on the circular multi-selector dial on the back...to the immediate right of the  OK  button.


----------



## darthsmozers (Mar 11, 2010)

blakjak8 said:


> just a quick look at the manual...try removing card and then format internal memory? Maybe it will reset something...is card in properly? I know these are simple and you may have tried already. try taking pics without a memory card, L12 has internal memory also so you should be able to record pics without a memory card installed. Are you in video mode? Mode selector is on the back, lower right corner. What type of batteries are you using? will try to post more troubleshooting from manual when i can.


 
Good ideas, mostly just things I failed to mention.  No memory card is inserted ebcause I've moved those onto other working devices (Wii).  Camera is in photo mode.  Have not tried reformatting the internal memory yet...

Regarding your other post about the exposure, I'll check that out this afternoon!

Thanks!


----------



## darthsmozers (Mar 13, 2010)

OK, the black photos are indeed normal size, roughly 1MB (which was normal for this camera haha).  Same size as some of the simpler photos that did manage to take.

Reformatting the internal memory didn't work.  Exposure is ok.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 13, 2010)

maybe a shutter fault. try looking into the lens in good light and pressing the shutter-button. do you see the shutter work? do you hear a little click?


----------

